# I'll draw or photoshop anything you want v5.0



## BEACHBUM (Mar 27, 2018)

*I PROBABLY WON'T DO YOU IF YOU SUGGEST THE MF AVY TREND*

Damn... It's been a while.
Title explains it all... I have done this 6 other times (photoshop 4 other times hence the v5.0), and it's because I've been on a school break, or just plain bored
*the few other times (1-6, most shitty to least shitty):
https://gbatemp.net/threads/tell-me-something-to-draw.450571/page-3#post-6879093
https://gbatemp.net/threads/photoshop-for-free.442171/
https://gbatemp.net/threads/will-draw-your-profile-pics-for-enjoyment.450886/
https://gbatemp.net/threads/i-will-photoshop-for-free-2-0.458168/
https://gbatemp.net/threads/i-will-photoshop-for-free-3-0.463123/
https://gbatemp.net/threads/ill-draw-or-photoshop-anything-you-want-v4-0.480692/
*

*DISCLAIMER!!!: don't get butthurt if I don't do your thing, I may not feel like doing it*

Drawings: I will draw profile pics, images you already have, and/or random ideas! Keep in mind I'm using mouse and microsoft paint for these drawings. I will probably be a little rusty, because its been a good amount of time since I last did this! (*Basically gimme shit to draw*)

Photoshops: I'm combining things, or... idk I'm not that good at photoshop

Here's some examples of both items


*DRAWINGS:

Suggestion: Walugi smoking weed


Spoiler



View attachment 95517



Suggestion: Fat Pikachu


Spoiler



View attachment 95519



Suggestion: Yourself


Spoiler



View attachment 95518




PHOTOSHOPS:

Suggestion: Homer Simpson irl


Spoiler



View attachment 95520



Suggestion: Gamecube Dolphin


Spoiler



View attachment 95521



Suggestion: Normie memes of Feburary



Spoiler



View attachment 95522



*


----------



## x65943 (Mar 27, 2018)

could you do your rendition of starry night?


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 27, 2018)

a clown statue


----------



## BEACHBUM (Mar 27, 2018)

x65943 said:


> could you do your rendition of starry night?


Hell Yeah.Probably in 1/9999999999999 of the time and 1/99999999999999 of the effort


----------



## x65943 (Mar 27, 2018)

BEACHBUM said:


> Hell Yeah.Probably in 1/9999999999999 of the time and 1/99999999999999 of the effort
> View attachment 118812


I really like how this turned out! Thanks pal  very speedy


----------



## Lukerz (Mar 27, 2018)

Can you do a sloth hugging a Nintendo switch?


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Mar 27, 2018)

Make my avatar like this:
https://gbatemp.net/threads/new-avy-trend.485648/

I want to barf today, apparently.


----------



## BEACHBUM (Mar 27, 2018)

blujay said:


> a clown statue


Dedicated to all those that acted like they had a fear of clowns just to fit in with their friends




--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



SirNapkin1334 said:


> Make my avatar like this:
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/new-avy-trend.485648/
> 
> I want to barf today, apparently.


This trend gay af


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Mar 27, 2018)

BEACHBUM said:


> Dedicated to all those that acted like they had a fear of clowns just to fit in with their friends
> View attachment 118813
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...


*hllepf*
Thanks.


----------



## zezzo (Mar 27, 2018)

Pls make my avatar like this:
https://gbatemp.net/threads/new-avy-trend.485648/


----------



## Lukerz (Mar 27, 2018)

Pls make my avatar like this:
https://gbatemp.net/threads/new-avy-trend.485648/

I want in on this gay trend.


----------



## BEACHBUM (Mar 27, 2018)

zezzo said:


> Pls make my avatar like this:
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/new-avy-trend.485648/


That's like asking Mark Shkreli for a cancer pill... No, I'm not trying spread death like him.. sowwy


----------



## Joom (Mar 27, 2018)

Goatse.


----------



## Lukerz (Mar 27, 2018)

How about the monna Lisa but it looks like the guy who painted it was high?


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Mar 27, 2018)

This is the worst thing I have ever seen on GBAtemp but also the best thing on GBAtemp. This should get featured on the front page.


----------



## BEACHBUM (Mar 27, 2018)

Lukerz said:


> Pls make my avatar like this:
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/new-avy-trend.485648/
> 
> I want in on this gay trend.


Fine, since yours is easier, and I already have it open :/
i guess im kinda like mark, liking to spread cancer and all


----------



## Lukerz (Mar 27, 2018)

BEACHBUM said:


> Fine, since yours is easier, and I already have it open :/
> i guess im kinda like mark, liking to spread cancer and all
> View attachment 118816


Actually tho that's awesome.


----------



## BEACHBUM (Mar 27, 2018)

Lukerz said:


> How about the monna Lisa but it looks like the guy who painted it was high?


Now that's better


----------



## Lukerz (Mar 27, 2018)

BEACHBUM said:


> Now that's better
> View attachment 118817


Better then the original smh.


----------



## BEACHBUM (Mar 27, 2018)

Joom said:


> Goatse.


kys
actually die
i just looked that up... why?
you did get me good tho


----------



## McWhiters9511 (Mar 27, 2018)

draw this


----------



## BEACHBUM (Mar 27, 2018)

I know this was a short night, but it's late here! I'll be back tomorrow to draw more random shit for you guys


----------



## Haymose (Mar 27, 2018)

Would you draw me a guy riding a skateboard on the wave of another mans vape smoke?


----------



## Dominator211 (Mar 27, 2018)

Can you draw a picture of me?


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Mar 27, 2018)

Could you draw Arale from Dr. Slump using an IBM PC?


----------



## ry755 (Mar 27, 2018)

Take my profile picture, and do literally anything to it. Do whatever comes to your mind when you look at it.


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Mar 27, 2018)

My avatar like this

https://gbatemp.net/threads/new-avy-trend.485648/ and mastered Ui Goku but not like that

Thanks


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Mar 27, 2018)

Shit, I've started a new horrible trend...


----------



## BEACHBUM (Mar 27, 2018)

McWhiters9511 said:


> draw this






--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Haymose said:


> Would you draw me a guy riding a skateboard on the wave of another mans vape smoke?


No... But I'll photshop it


----------



## migles (Mar 27, 2018)

Draw me a cute and sexy mei
(but keep it's chubines)


----------



## BEACHBUM (Mar 27, 2018)

Dominator211 said:


> Can you draw a picture of me?


----------



## Nerdtendo (Mar 27, 2018)

Draw what you think I look like but make it bad


----------



## BEACHBUM (Mar 27, 2018)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Could you draw Arale from Dr. Slump using an IBM PC?


I drew it with my pc's shitty touchscreen, hope that's good enough for you


----------



## Old (Mar 27, 2018)

BEACHBUM said:


> View attachment 118842


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 27, 2018)

Can you draw Woody and Buzz Lightyear being stoned?


----------



## Dominator211 (Mar 27, 2018)

BEACHBUM said:


> View attachment 118842


oh god the descions i have made


----------



## BEACHBUM (Mar 27, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> Can you draw Woody and Buzz Lightyear being stoned?


----------



## Mazamin (Mar 27, 2018)

A stickman with a brain in place of the head with red eyes, with a cup filled with purple juice in one hand and a joint in the other, with gucci shoes


----------



## Kanakops (Mar 27, 2018)

draw me a girlfriend please who really love me and care of me ect ect


----------



## Joom (Mar 27, 2018)

Why do so many here think "lolweed" is still funny? "PLZ DRAW X AND Y SMOKING WEED IT WILL BE LULZ BECAUSE I'M 14 AND MY PARENTS HATE WEED LOL".


----------



## x65943 (Mar 27, 2018)

Joom said:


> Why do so many here think "lolweed" is still funny? "PLZ DRAW X AND Y SMOKING WEED IT WILL BE LULZ BECAUSE I'M 14 AND MY PARENTS HATE WEED LOL".


May I request a drawing of joom smoking weed?


----------



## AutumnWolf (Mar 27, 2018)

can you give my avatar glasses?


----------



## BlueFox gui (Mar 27, 2018)

hey this thread still exist?
can you draw trunks saying "THIS MAN ISN'T BLACK"?


----------



## Old (Mar 28, 2018)

x65943 said:


> May I request a drawing of joom smoking weed?



I was trying to figure out the "lol weed" & "I'm 14/parents" comments....I've been smoking for decades, longer than 85% of the members here have been _alive_....maybe I'm just not understanding the (intended?) snark/spitefulness.
(shrug)

Certainly sounds like some preconceived notions on his part - and possibly a touch of envy - either way.


----------



## x65943 (Mar 28, 2018)

Old said:


> I was trying to figure out the "lol weed" & "I'm 14/parents" comments....I've been smoking for decades, longer than 85% of the members here have been _alive_....maybe I'm just not understanding the (intended?) snark/spitefulness.
> (shrug)
> 
> Certainly sounds like some preconceived notions on his part - and possibly a touch of envy - either way.


Not to mention the fact that the person who asked for the weed drawing hasn't lived with his parents in years


----------



## BlueFox gui (Mar 28, 2018)

hey gaiz luk
i just turned 13 i use weed and drink
draw me weed and some betchiz haha!
i'm so edgy


----------



## Old (Mar 28, 2018)

x65943 said:


> Not to mention the fact that the person who asked for the weed drawing hasn't lived with his parents in years





Spoiler


----------



## Joom (Mar 28, 2018)

Old said:


> I was trying to figure out the "lol weed" & "I'm 14/parents" comments....I've been smoking for decades, longer than 85% of the members here have been _alive_....maybe I'm just not understanding the (intended?) snark/spitefulness.
> (shrug)
> 
> Certainly sounds like some preconceived notions on his part - and possibly a touch of envy - either way.


I dunno. I was drunk and salty at the time.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Mar 28, 2018)

Joom said:


> I dunno. I was drunk and salty at the time.


i feel sorry for you


----------



## haxan (Mar 28, 2018)

what about my profile pic lol


----------



## Joom (Mar 28, 2018)

BlueFox gui said:


> i feel sorry for you


I know, I have a problem.


----------



## SG854 (Mar 28, 2018)

Joom said:


> I dunno. I was drunk and salty at the time.


Seek help for the attention you seek.


----------



## BEACHBUM (Mar 28, 2018)

sorry guys, I had a friend over for like 2 days, I'll start drawing again in an hour


----------



## Old (Mar 28, 2018)

Joom said:


> I dunno. I was drunk and salty at the time.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Mar 28, 2018)

BEACHBUM said:


> sorry guys, I had a friend over for like 2 days, I'll start drawing again in an hour


friend over?
what is this

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

oh wait, pff i'm dumb, you mean you had someone there? XD


----------



## BEACHBUM (Mar 29, 2018)

BlueFox gui said:


> friend over?
> what is this
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...


A little bit of a play date


----------



## Old (Mar 29, 2018)

BlueFox gui said:


> friend over?
> what is this
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...



As in, he entertained company.  A visitor.  A guest dropped by.  Yush?



BEACHBUM said:


> A little bit of a play date



Butt stuff.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Mar 29, 2018)

i got it already thanks


----------



## BEACHBUM (Mar 29, 2018)

Mazamin said:


> A stickman with a brain in place of the head with red eyes, with a cup filled with purple juice in one hand and a joint in the other, with gucci shoes


Good choice of words\


----------



## Joom (Mar 29, 2018)

Old said:


> View attachment 118965


Salty is at least savory.


----------



## Old (Mar 29, 2018)

Joom said:


> Salty is at least savory.



This is true.  And I am a *big* fan of savory....


Spoiler


----------



## BEACHBUM (Mar 29, 2018)

BlueFox gui said:


> hey this thread still exist?
> can you draw trunks saying "THIS MAN ISN'T BLACK"?


close enough?




--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I love how there's an intervention in the middle of this thread


----------



## suzsuzuki (Mar 29, 2018)

Draw a banned 3DS


----------



## BlueFox gui (Mar 29, 2018)

BEACHBUM said:


> close enough?
> View attachment 118979
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...


bluefox is not a pedo : (


----------



## BEACHBUM (Nov 24, 2018)

Kanakops said:


> draw me a girlfriend please who really love me and care of me ect ect


perfectio at its finest, I had to study far and wide to get this one... GET REKT!!!!1!1! trolololool omg haha fig yeah dood


----------

